# Best course of study to get PR easily



## Bubbi (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, I m 38 years old and done M. SC. Mathematics. I m on visitor visa want to study in Australia. Pls suggest me suitable field of study in which I will get PR. THANKS


----------

